# replacement oil dipstick?



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Anyone know where to get a new dipstick?

If I can't just order a new one, I assume any dipstick from a CA18/CA20 will work... or is there a standard to these? Like will a VG30E's stick work?

Thanks


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Dealer is always the best place to start. Here on this forum is another great place. 
Try Classifieds. 
Post a WTB and go from there.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

junkyard! :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

^
word

Dipsticks are like a dollar at Pull-A-Part.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Well... Never mind on that... The car is no more. I'll leave it up to you guys to fill in the blanks.

BTW, yes... It is what you're thinking.


----------

